# My Newest Guy



## mellyjelly321 (May 21, 2012)

This is my new CT I got yesterday and I am thinking of naming him Bart! (As in Bart Simpson.)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG so lucky!!! Love him!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

pretty yellow!!! bart seems Perfffeeccct


----------



## Manda (Jun 9, 2012)

He's so cool! And Bart is an awesome name for him =]


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow! I have never seen such a yellow CT where did you get him?


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

That is a perfect name.


----------



## mellyjelly321 (May 21, 2012)

a123andpoof said:


> Wow! I have never seen such a yellow CT where did you get him?


You won't even believe it if I tell you... PetCo! (So ashamed....)

I was there picking up tank supplies and happened to see him, he had just been delivered that afternoon, and I HAD to snatch him up!!

PetCo. Can you believe it?


----------



## mellyjelly321 (May 21, 2012)

*Yup. Bart it is!*

I think it's sticking with me! His name shall be Bart. And he shall be mine. And he shall be my Bart! :-D


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Omg..he is gorgeous!!!! That is a cute name Wow there are some Petco's that have some very unique fishy's..and you found such a beauty!


----------



## littlemermaid (Jan 24, 2012)

He is adorable and I love the name!!!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Bart is gorgeous!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

gorgeous betta and love the name


----------



## mellyjelly321 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks guys! I know I'm being a nerd here, but if you had to rate him/his appearance and quality, where would you put him at? (Let's pretend we're showing at a competition!) lol.


----------



## mellyjelly321 (May 21, 2012)

mellyjelly321 said:


> Thanks guys! I know I'm being a nerd here, but if you had to rate him/his appearance and quality, where would you put him at? (Let's pretend we're showing at a competition!) lol.


Ummm.... a super easy and friendly competition where you only say nice and loving things about my fish! (lol) Seriously though... I would be interested to hear your opinions.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

A lot prettier than TDP


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

mellyjelly321 said:


> Ummm.... a super easy and friendly competition where you only say nice and loving things about my fish! (lol) Seriously though... I would be interested to hear your opinions.


We're just awed by how awesomely yellow your fish is =D if you want harsh comments try the breeders section, lolol 
I almost want to see bart simpson's face next to bart's picture =D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is super stunning, is he a single ray?


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

Oh wow he's gorgeous


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I have a yellow crowntail from Petco too but yours is a deeper yellow. Mine was a "pity" buy and I named him Limoncello because he was more that pale yellow. He is still a sad little squirt. Your guy is very nice, I think Bart is really fitting.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Stunning colour! Very nice find, congrats! Bart is an adorable name too XD


----------



## mellyjelly321 (May 21, 2012)

aokashi said:


> We're just awed by how awesomely yellow your fish is =D if you want harsh comments try the breeders section, lolol
> I almost want to see bart simpson's face next to bart's picture =D


I'll work on that one for you!!


----------



## MachinaSoul (Mar 13, 2012)

mellyjelly321 said:


> You won't even believe it if I tell you... PetCo! (So ashamed....)
> 
> I was there picking up tank supplies and happened to see him, he had just been delivered that afternoon, and I HAD to snatch him up!!
> 
> PetCo. Can you believe it?


Petco has great selection, the "imperfected" ones, though still far better than most casual betta people would otherwise find for as cheap.

His Half Moon brother was over here.

Same black specs on the body, which is why a quality breeder would be willing to dump them to Petco.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

If I were to rate him with my relatively newbie expertise: I think his colour is really good, his body could be cleaner (I believe that's the term) instead of those spots near his belly. His anal is a little too long for the overall balance and the middle of his caudal is a little flat at the end rather than rounded in a D shape. Rays look pretty good to me, visible and straight with no curling.

Obviously I'm no breeder but I'm close friends with some breeders on this forum (MrVampire, 1fish2fish, cajunamy, etc) and they've rubbed off on me, lol XD


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

That is one beautiful crown tail congrats on the great find!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

Bart suits him. hes is sooo pretty. Thats awesome u got him at petco. i guess they get some beauties in some times lol. I can only get mine from a LFS. I live in a small town. so no petco or petsmart for me. But i jsut did the same thing with my new betta walked in and saw him and snatched him right up.


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

goodness he's pretty! Send me his sister, will ya? LOL


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaah! He is AMAZING! Love him. The color on him is beaaaautiful.


----------



## mellyjelly321 (May 21, 2012)

Knitterly said:


> goodness he's pretty! Send me his sister, will ya? LOL


I wish I had his sister!! If I can find a good female, I may try breeding him, so I'll let you know! ;-)


----------



## mellyjelly321 (May 21, 2012)

michbelle said:


> Aaaaaaaaah! He is AMAZING! Love him. The color on him is beaaaautiful.


Thanks Michbelle! It's funny, because he's not quite as bright at first glance. But his color really comes out with the camera! (Kinda like me I guess....) :-D


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I heart Bart.

sorry. heh


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

*Ay caramba!!*


----------

